# Motorbicycles



## Luvs2Sperg789 (Mar 12, 2015)

Spring is in the air. Prepping my little bike to go out tomorrow. Yay.

The World Superbike season has recently started and MotoGP will be starting soon. I'm expecting Fabio Quartararo to tear shit up in the Moto3 category.

Does anyone like any sort of motorcycling, be it motocross, streetbikes, mopeds, scooters, electric bicycles? Any other fans of motorbike racing?


----------



## DangerousGas (Mar 16, 2015)

I ride motorbikes. Can't be arsed to watch racing these days, though - it's nowhere near as exciting as bike racing was in the 80's.


----------



## Luvs2Sperg789 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, the race bikes have lots of electronics now and all the riders are all 137lbs jockeys. Rules, and politics, and big business is more important than ever. Its a totally different sport from what it used to be, but its still quite the spectacle (IMO).


----------



## Luvs2Sperg789 (Jun 7, 2015)

So I guess I'm the only one who watches aspergian motorcyclists talk away in motovlogs then :/


----------



## DangerousGas (Jun 7, 2015)

Augh. There's what feels like an endless influx of talentless twats who vlog that are constantly spamming a bike forum I'm on. I have no interest in watching other people riding, doubly so given than most of them can't ride for shit.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 23, 2017)

I am a die hard MotoGP fan


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 23, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> I ride motorbikes. Can't be arsed to watch racing these days, though - it's nowhere near as exciting as bike racing was in the 80's.


Still more exciting Formula One.


----------

